# RONM KG38 (?) Help Please



## Werps (Apr 1, 2007)

Please see this post:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=7512


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

*See reply*

My reply to this ended up in the S & W thread.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Rohm .38 Special*

The only experience that I have had with these revolvers is that one of our parttime officers had one for a duty weapon over 25 years ago while I was the range training officer. Our requirement was a .38 Special 6 shot revolver with a 4-6" barrel provided by the officer. He would come to the range and fire a minimum qualifying score and that was good enough. I didn't think much of it but it worked for him. He bought it for less than $100 and a S&W or Colt would have cost something like $150. I haven't seen one for sale in many years but I doubt that it would sell for more than $150 now.


----------

